# Leftover Pork Tenderloin Made Into BBQ?



## mdrobe2 (Oct 12, 2007)

I grilled one of those pre marinated pork tenderloins yesterday andI was thinking of dicing up the leftovers and combining them with some BBQ sauce to make sandwiches. Anybody have a recipe or tried this before?


----------



## bbe (Dec 10, 2008)

I dice it and a couple of onions up, pour on the sauce and simmer until tender. I use a temperature controlled electric pot set on 200 for a couple of hours. I like Bullseye sauce for a bottled one.


----------



## mdrobe2 (Oct 12, 2007)

Thank you. I may try that but use the stovetop to save time over the temp controlled pot. I like the idea of adding some ingredients like onion, etc.


----------



## smpommerening (Jan 31, 2008)

The best BBQ from leftover meat I found was quite by mistake. I chopped the meat, added onions, bellpeppers, salt, pepper and garlic salt, then I mixed half a bottle of bullseye and half a bottle of masterpiece BBQ saude and simmered in a crock pot. Makes really good BBQ on a bun.


----------

